# cookie diet



## chery23rosa (Sep 24, 2010)

cookie diet


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

*DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER!*

What is it with the spammers lately? Did somebody put up a sign inviting them over to Cheftalk?


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm waiting for the bacon diet.


----------

